
Please do learn to code - quincyla
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/please-do-learn-to-code-233597dd141c#.2pu5cibx6
======
mindcrime
Well said. My take on it is this - saying "everyone should learn to code" is
NOT the same thing as saying "everyone should become a developer". By analogy,
imagine saying that "everyone should read/write English" is the same as saying
"everyone should become a novelist".

It's not that everyone should become a developer as their profession, it's
that everyone, in every profession, can benefit from a bit of coding knowledge
- just like they can benefit from speaking English. (For the sake of argument,
let's pretend this discussion applies to the US where most people speak
English. I'm over-simplifying by ignoring specific neighborhoods that are
dominated by Spanish speakers, Chinese speakers, etc. Substitute
$YOUR_LANGUAGE in the preceding commentary if you'd prefer).

Now obviously there's a _little_ bit of hyperbole there. Maybe not _every_
profession in the most absolute sense, can benefit from coding. Or maybe they
can. But I think it's safe to assume that pretty much any "knowledge worker"
or "white collar" role can. I mean, if you have to make decisions that involve
data, or if there are processes you can automate, then coding can help you
optimize your job / business / company / whatever.

And even going beyond the traditional "white collar / knowledge worker" role
for a minute... there's a LOT to be said for the kind of automation you can
enable at a grassroots / DIY level if you can do some basic wiring, and
program an Arduino or a rPi. Are there applications for this stuff that apply
to plumbers, welders, farmers, auto mechanics, etc., etc? Almost certainly.

So yeah, definitely learn to code, just don't think that necessarily implies
"move to Silicon Valley and become a full-time software developer".

